# TV out probleme



## Momotheking (1. November 2003)

Hallöchen !

Und zwar hab ich da ein kleines Problem mit meiner Grafikkarte. Hab mir vor kurzem einen Sony Vaio gekauft in dem eine Geforce FX go5600 drin is ! Jedoch funktioniert das mim tv out nicht ganz hab alles angeschloßen etc... jedoch zeigt er mir weiße Streifen am TV an. Das TVtool  a ned?

Bitte um hilfe ) 

Danke im voraus

Momo


----------

